# Mpg Recording



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Some time ago someone suggested a suitable computer programme to record how much diesel I put in and how many miles I had done. After a while it settled down to say what my miles per gallon and ltrs per km were.
Well, that was a few years ago. I have no idea what the programme was.
Any sugestions
Allan


----------



## steco1958 (Mar 5, 2009)

Alan,

Why a computer program?? just use excel on the pc it's easy !!

MPG= (Distance / litres)4.54


----------



## wakk44 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just use the calculator on the netbook,I have a litres/gallons converter and then simply divide the miles travelled by gallons used.This is using the brim to brim method and zeroing the tripmeter when the tank is full.

I have heard different reports on the accuracy of the on board trip computer,the one in my car is fairly accurate to within + or - 1 mpg,but the only accurate way is the brim to brim method.


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for both suggestons, both are good. However the one that I was trying to remember about was like an excel spreadsheet but all the calculations were already done. If I remember you just added miles, cost per gallon, how many gallons and date. The prog. then gave mpg, cost per mile, km, and all sorts of other detail.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Why not use the MHF Logbook?


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

See current topic: Fuel consumption- should I worry.

Dave p


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

This is the one I use at home.

Input the green cells, the brown cells auto calculate.


----------



## rolyk (Aug 24, 2007)

There's an excellent free Android app called FuelLog - Car Management that I use. You enter your fill up details and it has a Stats screen with all sorts of information such as costs per mile, best, worst and average fuel consumption and loads of other info.

It's surprising how mpg varies between fill ups and it definitely doesn't tie up with the dash computer which is usually very optimistic.


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

I have kept a record of every fill, location and amount since 1980. This is in a written form. I transfer the information to a spreadsheet which I built. It displays all the above and also average consumption, price per gallon and a total expenditure and total mileage for each vehicle, 8 up to now.

Automatic conversion from gallons to litres. We were gallons in the 1980's. I still read the cost as per gallon. 

Great for remembering holidays. It has the same details as the one tonyt has offered for download. Mine has the addition of location.

Use Tonyt's programme.

Regards


----------



## allan01273 (May 23, 2007)

Thank you for more interesting ideas. 
The Android one looks quite basic. I want automatic conversions when using euro or gbp and ability to enter total cost or per litre. Not to have to decide which before I use it.
The other MPG Master, is a spreadsheet with the function values already entered. Lots of hatches and #DIV/0 everywhere, and an immediate showing of a minus value when I entered my starting odometer.
What I had before, on my previous laptop was a professional programme.
I am sure others are happy with these as they are quite useable , but there may be some other suggestions. 
Allan

Funny - why didn't the spellcheck like "euro"?


----------



## oldun (Nov 10, 2005)

wakk44 said:


> I just use the calculator on the netbook,I have a litres/gallons converter and then simply divide the miles travelled by gallons used.This is using the brim to brim method and zeroing the tripmeter when the tank is full.
> 
> I have heard different reports on the accuracy of the on board trip computer,the one in my car is fairly accurate to within + or - 1 mpg,but the only accurate way is the brim to brim method.


The brim to brim method is not very accurate as you cannot be sure whether you have put any fuel into the expansion tank.

The only reasonably accurate method is to record the fuel consumption over a long period.

I use an excel spreadsheet which gives me the overall mpg and the brim to brim mpg. The brim to brim varies from fill to fill but the overall mpg remains almost constant.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Fuelly*

http://www.fuelly.com/dashboard/

Works for me


----------

